# Male goat still stinks



## Karenk62 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I hope someone can answer this question. How long after a male goat had the burdazzo type castration will he stop acting like an intact goat? Here is the situation. 
We had 2 female dairy goats and one passed away so we decided to get another goat. I know male goats stink if not castrated so I made sure we purchased one that was. The seller said he was not banded but had the internal tubes crushed. He was 4 months old when we got him. He is now just over a year old and still has the habits of an intact male such as peeing on himself and being possessive of the female. He also smells really BAD. His testicles have shrunk. I have read that this method takes time for full effect. Does anyone know how long or if this is correct? Or will he always have these habits and stink beyond belief.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like it didn't work.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree with Karen. I use burdizzo on mine. I have a wether that is now 7 months old. He doesn't stink, doesn't pee on his face and rarely tries to mount another goat, even in play. Sounds like the cord wasn't fully crushed.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd be mailing in a pregnancy test to a lab for your doe


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> I'd be mailing in a pregnancy test to a lab for your doe


Heck yeah, and calling the vet to get him castrated for real. Or selling him and getting a different goat.


----------



## Karenk62 (Sep 19, 2016)

Does anyone know if castrating him now will it get rid of his bad habits (mostly the peeing on himself) and get rid of his stink.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes it will. I've had older bucks that were used for breeding castrated and they acted just like any other wether once the hormones were out of their systems.


----------

